# DW yes or No ? New Year Edition



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Volvo Hatch ??? Yes or No


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes for me, the new Volvo’s are great looking cars.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

YES!! I do like that a lot.
Nice classic styling, definitely worth the badge.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes! Great looking car from every angle :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice and a bit different, so yes from me


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes from me, would have to see the interior, ovloV's dash can look a little odd at times.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice styling from Volvo.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks good. It's got that old Volvo styling with a new modern twist - And it works! Thumbs up from me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, looks great.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ohhhhh yeah from the front
Rear would take some getting used to

But I like it as a whole


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Yes from me.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep. Loving that, Whizzer. 

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Not usually a Volvo man but ... yes. Not bad.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

A yes from me.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes please. That looks great.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yea I like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

No,my brother likes um and its a Ford.Which i do like telling him.

All the best Everyone.Have a goodn

BB


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes from me, although I don’t like the colour


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes! Great looking car


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Mega yes from me.

Looks like an updated C30 :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow that is a stunner from Volvo - just please Lord not in that colour!:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow that is a stunner from Volvo - just please Lord not in that colour!:thumb:


----------

